# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  SARMs and Drug Testing

## East Coast Kid

Hey guys..I remember reading about SARMs quite awhile back and kind of forgot about them. I know that at this time there is no test for them specifically. However, would the rise in testosterone while on a SARM cycle throw your test/epi test levels out of wack a huge amount? How long after a cycle would it take for test levels to return to normal? Also, what would you think the minimum cycle length would be to see noticeable gains? 

I understand that a lot of info isn't out there about these, but just had some ?'s on my mind. Thanks!

----------


## Slide

SARMs dont raise your test levels they lower them.

----------


## East Coast Kid

Gotcha...but if tested during the cycle would it show a large increase in test?

----------


## Equiguns

no, he just said they either lower test or dont affect it at all... the drug itself mimics test on certain receptors... it is not test itself and it does not affect the cells that make test. it will not affect testosterone in the way you are thinking, end story.

----------


## East Coast Kid

...alrighty...thanks for the response!

----------


## bass

for me it raise it, it depends on the person i guess, age, genes, etc...

----------


## Equiguns

> for me it raise it, it depends on the person i guess, age, genes, etc...


Also, bass i doubt you mean the S4 "raised" your test. Physiologically it shouldn't raise test. If you did a PCT then the "rebound effect" of PCT likely had your test levels or free levels raised a bit. I'm betting it wasn't raised more than 100 maybe 150 from the pre-S4 levels. If you didn't do a PCT then there are other reasons why you might have slightly raised test levels. S4 should physiologically either lower the levels or not affect them!! I think bass means his levels were higher for various reasons but its not a normal thing so dont expect that without PCT or some other factor.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> Also, bass i doubt you mean the S4 "raised" your test. Physiologically it shouldn't raise test. If you did a PCT then the "rebound effect" of PCT likely had your test levels or free levels raised a bit. I'm betting it wasn't raised more than 100 maybe 150 from the pre-S4 levels. If you didn't do a PCT then there are other reasons why you might have slightly raised test levels. S4 should physiologically either lower the levels or not affect them!! I think bass means his levels were higher for various reasons but its not a normal thing so dont expect that without PCT or some other factor.


I think bass's slight increase in testosterone could just be due to normal fluctuation in hormones. SARMs should not cause a positive test result for any steroids or abnormal hormone profile. SARMs do produce metabolites which are technically detectable, but most tests nowadays probably will not be screening for them given their novelty and the costs of such new tests.

----------


## bass

> Also, bass i doubt you mean the S4 "raised" your test. Physiologically it shouldn't raise test. If you did a PCT then the "rebound effect" of PCT likely had your test levels or free levels raised a bit. I'm betting it wasn't raised more than 100 maybe 150 from the pre-S4 levels. If you didn't do a PCT then there are other reasons why you might have slightly raised test levels. S4 should physiologically either lower the levels or not affect them!! I think bass means his levels were higher for various reasons but its not a normal thing so dont expect that without PCT or some other factor.


you are correct, i used the wrong words on my part, and i did do PCT, a light one though.

----------


## East Coast Kid

Bump..because, unfortunately, andarine can show up on a drug test.

----------


## SoreButtCheeks

you can read the details on this Steroids Blog post.

----------


## gene12

Anyone know how long it is detectable for?

----------


## mackenzie7386

Thanx for sharing

----------

